# Explain code 17110



## aschaeve

I know that code 17110 reads up to 14 lesions.  How do you explain to a patient that if they have one lesion removed it costs the same as have 14 removed?  Or are some of you reducing the cost when only one is removed?

Any help would be appreciated,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## mitchellde

It ithe same code the same charge whether you do one or 14.


----------



## aschaeve

Yes, the code reads out Destrction of benign lesion other than skin tags up to 14 lesions.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## mitchellde

Thats what I mean you do not charge any different regardless of the number up to 14 no modifer no change in dollar amount.  Buy one get 13 for free!


----------



## kbarrows6693

*17110 charge*

I would explain it to the patient that procedure code 17110 is a destruction code use for benign lesions other than skin tags for up to 14 lesions.  The doctor would use this code regardless if the patient had only one lesion to treat or 14 lesions.  Now if the patient had 15 lesions or more to treat the doctor would use cpt code 17111 regardless of how many lesions above 15 the doctor treated.   I hope this info helps you. 

Kelly Barrows, CDC, M.A.


----------

